# Any interest in a DBSTalk: The Amazing Race Contest?



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Just trying to gage interest level in a contest based around CBS' upcoming season of The Amazing Race which begins on May 29th.


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

Gotta do it! My house likes it better than Survivor....


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Definitely! I can't possibly do any worse than I'm doing at Survivor.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

My family and I watched this last Fall and really found it entertaining and interesting to watch. It was fun to put yourself in these peoples shoes and try and imagine how you would solve the travel problems and clues each week.

I actually think I liked it better than Survivor!

When is the next round?


----------



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

:up: :up: :up:

And did I mention

:up:


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

ibglowin, Amazing Race 4 starts on Thursday, May 29 with a 90-minute premiere.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Sorry, haven't been able to warm up to this one. I'm into American Idol, but that's it as far as the reality shows go....


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

The amazing race is the favorite in our house, too. It's more entertaining than watching people sit around, complain, and lose a bunch of weight.
I'd like a contest for it.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maniacal1 _
> *ibglowin, Amazing Race 4 starts on Thursday, May 29 with a 90-minute premiere. *


Way cool. On my calendar. CBS has such an awesome OTA digital signal in our area that I can do a partial stretch/zoom on the picture to fill my 16x9 picture and it still looks, well..... Amazing!

Lets do a contest!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How about lets do something with a sporting event. These crappy CBS shows are SO BORING....


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *How about lets do something with a sporting event. These crappy CBS shows are SO BORING....  *


Your just mad my Spurs took game 1 last night!:lol:


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

PLEASE PLEASE do the Amazing race. This show rocks, WAY cooler than Survivor.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

This show is soooo easy to identify with. Who hasn't gone on a trip, had to read a map to get to some place you've never been to before, gotten lost, gotten into an argument with your partner over getting lost, raced to catch a plane or a train or whatever?

Now throw in exotic locales, trickery, alliances and.......One Million Dollars (spoken like Dr. Evil of course) for the first team to reach the finish line.

Definitely one of our favorites.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibglowin _
> *
> 
> Your just mad my Spurs took game 1 last night!:lol: *


You think the NBA will let the Lakers lose? Please, the worst thing that could happen is Sac or SA win the west. ESPN/ABC would be pissed....


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> You think the NBA will let the Lakers lose? Please, the worst thing that could happen is Sac or SA win the west. ESPN/ABC would be pissed.... *


Hmmm. So that's why Shac gets away with all those flagrant pushing violations! it's all fixed for TV!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ibglowin _
> *
> 
> Your just mad my Spurs took game 1 last night!:lol: *


No, they are MY Spurs. 

Chris
San Antonio, TX


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *No, they are MY Spurs.
> 
> Chris
> San Antonio, TX *


Hey, "I beg to diffa!" (quote from recent American Idol contestant) I am a born and raised native. I been a Spurs fan since the days when they played with that funny red, white and blue ball in the Hemisphere Arena --- before they raised the roof, moved to the dome, moved out of the dome and into the SBC arena! :lol:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

This is easily the best reality show on television. Can't wait.

This is just like 24 IMO. It is soooooooo good, yet so many people DON'T watch or really know about the show....


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes I would love to see a Amazing Race game. This is easily the BEST reality show on TV. Real People in real situations no pandering to the camera. Just seeing people in real high immediate high stress situtations that put people on the spot as it happens.

John


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Bring on the Amazing Race! It's by far my favorite TV show.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

For those of you unfamiliar with _The Amazing Race_, here is some page links:

The First Amazing Race
The Second Amazing Race
The Third Amazing Race

And... a preview of The Fourth Amazing Race which includes two clowns. Really.

Unlike Survivor where it's tribal politics and backstabbing, here we have twelve teams of two people with a common bond race around the world. There is some famtastic photography, and we see both the best (and sometimes the worst) in the countries. The teams rely on skill, knowledge, and a little bit of luck to win. After _The Mole_, _The Amazing Race_ is the best reality program on the big networks.


----------



## dbkelly (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm in! Should be interesting, I have generally sucked at trying to figure TAR boot.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

yes !
Bring it on!

It truly makes watching the shows more exciting for me and my wife. 
We compete verbally, pause continuously to discuss how the current scene will affect our picks and just generally get more into it because of the contests.
Thanks for adding to our fun!!!


----------



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

TAR is much more that merely a "reality" show.....those who have ignored it might want to consider that it's produced by Jerry Bruckheimer.....so the production quality is pretty high, IMHO.

Of course if you don't like Jerry Bruckheimer films or TV Shows....that won't mean much to you.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For those of you who really want this contest, I'd suggest you go out and convince more people to vote for it. There's a minumum number I need to see in the "YES" column or in the "I will if there's a receiver involved" column to make this happen with a nice prize.

We'll be making the decision next week on this one way or the other.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I love TAR, it is the only Relaity show I have seen every season of and it is the best IMO. I am definitely up for a contest and it is harder to figure out the losers than Survivor.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

Can I place a second vote for my wife?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

I vote yes - my family loves the amazing race.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

bradsears - you'll have to register as a user to participate.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Yes! The Amazing Race is by far my favorite reality show. 

The regular Mole (not the celebrity edition) is a distant second, followed by Survivor, which after this season, I've decided not to watch anymore.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

so, how we doing? are we gonna get the contest?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_After The Mole, The Amazing Race is the best reality program on the big networks._

I'm in 100% agreement. I like a show that requires some skill on the part of the participants and not just a popularity contest to win.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

And not just, "who can eat the nastiest stuff?" like Fear Factor became.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, looks like this is a GO. This contest is going to be something different from previous contests because I'm taking a back seat on this one. Our new friendly moderator Z'Loth will be running the show on this one. He is currently putting together the rules and format for the contest as we speak, and we should be good to go by the end of the week. The contest will reside in the DBSTalk Contests forum (which is what the Survivor Contest forum us going to become here today). 

Unfortunately, no receivers to give away this time around, but I think this will be fun nonetheless. I'll let Z'Loth provide the rest of the details.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Mark and the DBSTalk staff.

For starters, if you are not familiar with the Amazing Race, visit CBS's The Amazing Race 4 website. From there, you can also read the synopsis for Amazing Race 3, Amazing Race 2, and, of course The Original Amazing Race.

The rules are being worked on, and should be up by tonight or tomorrow. The prizes will be supplied by me, and while they are not receivers, I think the selections will be something that everyone would like to have, but isn't available just yet.

Stay tuned... the Amazing race starts May 29th, but the contest should officially start May 22nd. In the meantime, I've set up a test poll which is non-scoring poll. However, I took the question from the CBS web site, and added one more option.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks Z'Loth, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Rules will be up tomorrow morning after I make a few minor edits to them. Thanks for getting those to me Z'Loth.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

No problem. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Z'loth, this makes the second time I am indebted to you  Thanks for doing this... 

john


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_And not just, "who can eat the nastiest stuff?" like Fear Factor became._

Well, almost every reality show has a nasty food segment. I only watched a couple of previous episodes of the Amazing Race, but one of which had the folks having to drink some nasty beverage before getting a clue of some sort.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The Amazing Race IV contest has officially begun, and the polls for which team arrive first, last, and who will use the Fast Forward are now open.

For prizes, how about something that resembles a ring (for going around the world in a circle), involves "Two" (because it's teams of two people), and is a sequel. How about _The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers_ DVDs? In fact, during the second _Amazing Race_, the teams traveled to New Zealand, where Lord Of The Rings trilogy was filmed.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I have no problem with the level of nastiness on Amazing Race or Survivor. It is just that when the entire show revolves around getting nastier and nastier things to eat every week, I draw the line. NBC seems to beleive it works for ratings though.


----------

